# Casting Video



## Kevin (May 6, 2013)

Someone the other day was asking for a casting tutorial. I couldn't find the thread, but this video is a pretty good one for beginners to get there feet on the gorund, and he is also a good source for product it looks like to me. I haven't bought anything from him yet but I'm going to try some of his stuff.


----------

